# AquaTek CO2 Regulator



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Has anyone used this product? I am just looking for some opinions on the item before I buy it. I dont need anything fancy just a basic regulator with solenoid :icon_mrgr


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

It does what it's supposed to, but you can't adjust working pressure. also, the NV isn't super precise. Everything else works great.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Honestly spend the little extra and hit up the suppliers here and build you a nice one

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

I've had one for a couple of years and my only regret was not paying the extra $30.00 for the six outlet version. Accuracy may not be perfect, but neither am I.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

I own one, but haven't used it yet. My co2 bottle will be arriving this week 

I did extensive research when looking into co2 setups, and had the money to pay for a more expensive one... but after all of the questions I asked and reading I did, I didn't uncover any reason to buy a more expensive setup with the exception of one thing: if you are ever going to set up something like an atomizer which wants more than 30psi. Other than that, I've found nothing but positive comments on the reliability of the Aquatek regulators. I'm very much looking forward to setting it up, and forgetting about it for 6-8 months until I need a new refill


----------



## RichieE46 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have one and it works great. Using it with a 24 oz paintball tank. From my research, the only thing that some people suggested was to upgrade the needle valve to a Fabco NV-55 (which I haven't done and have had no issues).

In regards to KTownhero: I am using an inline atomizer right now and its working just fine. I'm sure not all atomizers are the same. But its working just fine on the Up Aqua one.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Love mine. It's not real old, but it starts up every afternoon to the same bps...has been for two and a half months now. Not sure what more I could really ask for. Their diffusers work well too.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome feedback! I was debating on an atomizer or a misting setup for the tank. Ive kind of blown my planned budget out of the water with the tank and other goodies, it is great to hear that an inexpensive regulator like this will atleast be decent  

I will check out the Up Aqua atomizer as well...


----------



## RichieE46 (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.up-aqua.com/00-dm-page/00up_dm-co2-big.jpg

This is the one I have


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

RichieE46 said:


> In regards to KTownhero: I am using an inline atomizer right now and its working just fine. I'm sure not all atomizers are the same. But its working just fine on the Up Aqua one.



Hmmm! That's really great to know. I guess I will order one after all!


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

ktownhero said:


> I own one, but haven't used it yet. My co2 bottle will be arriving this week
> 
> I did extensive research when looking into co2 setups, and had the money to pay for a more expensive one... but after all of the questions I asked and reading I did, I didn't uncover any reason to buy a more expensive setup with the exception of one thing: if you are ever going to set up something like an atomizer which wants more than 30psi. Other than that, I've found nothing but positive comments on the reliability of the Aquatek regulators. I'm very much looking forward to setting it up, and forgetting about it for 6-8 months until I need a new refill



Actually the issue isnt so much about just Atomizers (and not all atomizers are created equal as there are one or two that can run as low as 30psi but more that cant) but about having control. Sometimes.... in fact quite a few people I now know use dual stage units like myself have more control and adjustablity in our system. You may only be able to get so much adjustment out of a needle valve. But you can further fine tune it by changing your working pressure either lower or higher. With a Regulator that is preset at 30psi this isnt an option.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

One other thing to think about.... How many people after 5 years or more still honestly have their Aquatech, Azoo or Milwaukee regulators still up and running. Most folks upgrade to a better set up. or they die and they have to get another.. A good quality unit will last for many many years.. Check with folks Like Maknwar or Bettatail or Oldpunk.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Aquaticfan said:


> One other thing to think about.... How many people after 5 years or more still honestly have their Aquatech, Azoo or Milwaukee regulators still up and running. Most folks upgrade to a better set up. or they die and they have to get another.. A good quality unit will last for many many years.. Check with folks Like Maknwar or Bettatail or Oldpunk.


Is there any evidence that people upgrade for any other reason than simply for the sake of upgrading? Hobbyists (of all hobbies) tend to be people that are always looking to do the "next best thing", but that doesn't mean what they had was in any way defective. 

I've heard a lot of anecdotal scary stories and theories about how you're being safer with a higher priced reg, but I wasn't able to find any real examples or evidence of that. From Amazon to TPT, to a variety of other plant and non-plant aquaria forums around the net, I've found dozens and dozens of reviews for the Aquatek regs, none of which mention anything worse than "well, you could get a better needle valve if you want" as criticisms, but all of which write about how happy they are with it. 

Don't get me wrong; I'm not knocking better equipment, I would never do that... but I think it's reasonable to consider that the pre-built "cheap" regulators might have their place in the hobby. And I don't think anybody is destroying their tanks over using them -- except by their own misuse of the device.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

ktownhero said:


> Is there any evidence that people upgrade for any other reason than simply for the sake of upgrading? Hobbyists (of all hobbies) tend to be people that are always looking to do the "next best thing", but that doesn't mean what they had was in any way defective.
> 
> I've heard a lot of anecdotal scary stories and theories about how you're being safer with a higher priced reg, but I wasn't able to find any real examples or evidence of that. From Amazon to TPT, to a variety of other plant and non-plant aquaria forums around the net, I've found dozens and dozens of reviews for the Aquatek regs, none of which mention anything worse than "well, you could get a better needle valve if you want" as criticisms, but all of which write about how happy they are with it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; I'm not knocking better equipment, I would never do that... but I think it's reasonable to consider that the pre-built "cheap" regulators might have their place in the hobby. And I don't think anybody is destroying their tanks over using them -- except by their own misuse of the device.


Well said. I would like to get one of these myself. The only reason I have not is because I have not yet gotten around to it. I need to buy two regulators in the next 2-3 months as I set up my 2x 40g crypt farm, and so far the only regulators I have used are the super expensive AquaMedis ones. I did a bunch of research into regulators over the last several months, and I think this next time around I will get 2 Aquatek regs for the price of one AquaMedic. That I *may* not be able to run an atomic diffuser is really not a big deal to me- I like the look of the glass bell diffusers and my plants seem to like the CO2 whether it comes from a high-end atomic diffuser or a $5 glass diffuser. But then again, I am also one of those guys who is willing to try out the Odyssea products, so what does that make my opinion worth? At this point in my hobbies progression I would rather buy plants and shrimps with the extra money.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I keep "hearing" stories about this working pressure not being adequate to run certain reactors or diffusers. Every time I hear about this it's always "I know a guy who knew a guy" who couldn't do x,y, or z because of the Aquatek CA's working pressure. I'm sorry, but I'm calling shenanigans until I hear from somone in the first person that this has happened. 

Anyways, for what it's worth, I think the working pressure on mine is closer to 40 psi, not 30.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah ive been able to use a diffuser fine with my aquatek, however i moved away from diffuser and now i am on reactors. 

I love my aquatek.. In fact i love them so much i have 2, one on a paintball setup, the other on a 20lber... i was going to get a dual stager.. but i really didnt see the need for it. 
Dont get me wrong.. if you love this hobby, nothing beats a solid dual stager... however.. lets factor in the cost.

A good dual stager with good setup will run anywhere from 250 -> 500 dollars... this includes your super precise needle valve, and accessories. 

A cheap aquatek regulator will run you ... Tada 65 dollars shipped on e-bay. 

So average the life of the regulator... assume it will last what... 1 yr? 2 yr... vs a dual stager... forever... 
That means in 4 yrs time you still spent less then what you would on a dual stager. 

This is what hit me...
Once again... dont get wrong... but the math in the financial aspect of it just favors the aquatek if your not the type to go bling bling all the time. 

And lately Hard Disk Drives being hiked up 100% in price with no intentions of dropping til next year, and me needing to buy more hdd's soon = i need to pinch every last corner in my other hobbies ... :\


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

How do you figure an Aquatek will only last 1 or 2 years? Where is there any evidence of this?


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

ktownhero said:


> How do you figure an Aquatek will only last 1 or 2 years? Where is there any evidence of this?


basing off the milwaukee regulator life expectancy... 

And no there is no evidence.. however i cant find anyone whose had one longer then 2 yrs at most.... 

At year 2, i hear the solinoid if anything gives out, the regulator still works, but you lose the ability to shut it off at night...
the cost of the soliniod is about the same as the regulator itself.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

ktownhero said:


> Is there any evidence that people upgrade for any other reason than simply for the sake of upgrading? Hobbyists (of all hobbies) tend to be people that are always looking to do the "next best thing", but that doesn't mean what they had was in any way defective.
> 
> I've heard a lot of anecdotal scary stories and theories about how you're being safer with a higher priced reg, but I wasn't able to find any real examples or evidence of that. From Amazon to TPT, to a variety of other plant and non-plant aquaria forums around the net, I've found dozens and dozens of reviews for the Aquatek regs, none of which mention anything worse than "well, you could get a better needle valve if you want" as criticisms, but all of which write about how happy they are with it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; I'm not knocking better equipment, I would never do that... but I think it's reasonable to consider that the pre-built "cheap" regulators might have their place in the hobby. And I don't think anybody is destroying their tanks over using them -- except by their own misuse of the device.





Daximus said:


> I keep "hearing" stories about this working pressure not being adequate to run certain reactors or diffusers. Every time I hear about this it's always "I know a guy who knew a guy" who couldn't do x,y, or z because of the Aquatek CA's working pressure. I'm sorry, but I'm calling shenanigans until I hear from somone in the first person that this has happened.
> 
> Anyways, for what it's worth, I think the working pressure on mine is closer to 40 psi, not 30.




I think a few of you all misread or didnt fully read what I was saying.... NEVER one time did I mention End of tank dump....... Never once did I say it couldnt run atomizers.. Nor did I mention issues with working pressure running an atomizer. What I mentioned was that with a PRE-SET Working pressure at 30psi (and im sure its 30 not 40 unless your measuring it somehow other then that your guessing) you lose a great part of adjust-ability. In my case I am able to run my needle valves to a certain point and then even further adjust my systems rate with my working pressure because its not preset. being able to do this give me much greater control over my set up and allows me more ease and function to get my Co2 flow where it needs to be. It has nothing to do with EOTD or Atomizers.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Aquaticfan said:


> I think a few of you all misread or didnt fully read what I was saying.... NEVER one time did I mention End of tank dump....... Never once did I say it couldnt run atomizers.. Nor did I mention issues with working pressure running an atomizer. What I mentioned was that with a PRE-SET Working pressure at 30psi (and im sure its 30 not 40 unless your measuring it somehow other then that your guessing) you lose a great part of adjust-ability. In my case I am able to run my needle valves to a certain point and then even further adjust my systems rate with my working pressure because its not preset. being able to do this give me much greater control over my set up and allows me more ease and function to get my Co2 flow where it needs to be. It has nothing to do with EOTD or Atomizers.


I didn't mention EOTD either. I understood what you were saying, it just doesn't matter to me for my particular case.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> yeah ive been able to use a diffuser fine with my aquatek, however i moved away from diffuser and now i am on reactors.
> 
> I love my aquatek.. In fact i love them so much i have 2, one on a paintball setup, the other on a 20lber... i was going to get a dual stager.. but i really didnt see the need for it.
> Dont get me wrong.. if you love this hobby, nothing beats a solid dual stager... however.. lets factor in the cost.
> ...



I think your Price is a bit way to high on getting a Good dual stage set up. I Built my own and its easy as could be. Not rocket science at all. All my set up cost me was $135.00. Not $250-$500. 

Im not knocking the cheaper stuff..... But it seems to me several of you go out of your way to bash the "good" stuff to make you feel like you purchased a good product. The Aquatech and Milwaukee have their places. They work for many. Some have issues. Some go strait for never having issues and getting better stuff. It takes people from all kinds.. No biggie.


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

Aquaticfan said:


> I think a few of you all misread or didnt fully read what I was saying.... NEVER one time did I mention End of tank dump....... Never once did I say it couldnt run atomizers.. Nor did I mention issues with working pressure running an atomizer. What I mentioned was that with a PRE-SET Working pressure at 30psi (and im sure its 30 not 40 unless your measuring it somehow other then that your guessing) you lose a great part of adjust-ability. In my case I am able to run my needle valves to a certain point and then even further adjust my systems rate with my working pressure because its not preset. being able to do this give me much greater control over my set up and allows me more ease and function to get my Co2 flow where it needs to be. It has nothing to do with EOTD or Atomizers.


Agreed BUT and this is a big one... Almost never will MOST(not all) people who are interested in adding co2 will ever need to adjust it to that degree. In fact I found it vastly easier to adjust my flow with a pre-set pressure and I have 2 different co2 systems running to compare it to. I ended up with a Reef Fanatic setup because my wife liked the way it looks and it was a gift but it has the same pre-set pressure as the Aquatec. Never had a problem setting it at all and found my bigger setup on the 75 harder to tune if I messed around with the input pressure in my opinion. 

Sure the Aquatec needle valve isn't the best but it is very workable by many accounts the reef fanatic one looks identical btw. The truth of the matter is that when most people buy a car they don't mess with the performance all that much tweaking this or that, they just put it in drive and press on the gas and it works surprisingly well, same goes for the co2 set it up once and get it stable and there should be no reason to tweak it if you take your time and manage change. Well at least that is my opinion and I've gassed a few fish by tweaking my setup too much and not monitoring it enough. There is something to be said for less variables when trying to do something new. 

Good points all around. 

I love a good exchange of ideas! 
 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

Aquaticfan said:


> I think your Price is a bit way to high on getting a Good dual stage set up. I Built my own and its easy as could be. Not rocket science at all. All my set up cost me was $135.00. Not $250-$500.


look at beta's prices.. as welll as maknar... 

unless u want to tell me beta overcharges, which i dont... i think my prices are about somewhat accurate.

ive also seen needle valves cost that much alone, lets not even include the entire post body kit you would require. 

True u can find gem like regulators on e-bay for fractions of what they really cost, however after u install the needle and pipe fittings, you will easily go over 135, unless u keep the entire regulator cheap.

Which then i dont see how its more beneficial then an aquatek, and again which is why beta doesnt make cheap regulators.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

rroginela said:


> Agreed BUT and this is a big one... Almost never will MOST(not all) people who are interested in adding co2 will ever need to adjust it to that degree. In fact I found it vastly easier to adjust my flow with a pre-set pressure and I have 2 different co2 systems running to compare it to. I ended up with a Reef Fanatic setup because my wife liked the way it looks and it was a gift but it has the same pre-set pressure as the Aquatec. Never had a problem setting it at all and found my bigger setup on the 75 harder to tune if I messed around with the input pressure in my opinion.
> 
> Sure the Aquatec needle valve isn't the best but it is very workable by many accounts the reef fanatic one looks identical btw. The truth of the matter is that when most people buy a car they don't mess with the performance all that much tweaking this or that, they just put it in drive and press on the gas and it works surprisingly well, same goes for the co2 set it up once and get it stable and there should be no reason to tweak it if you take your time and manage change. Well at least that is my opinion and I've gassed a few fish by tweaking my setup too much and not monitoring it enough. There is something to be said for less variables when trying to do something new.
> 
> ...


More people use it to dial in their systems then you think.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> look at beta's prices.. as welll as maknar...
> 
> unless u want to tell me beta overcharges, which i dont... i think my prices are about somewhat accurate.
> 
> ...


If you reread my post, i said you can build it for that. I bought my matheson dual stage regulator for $40. Yes it was an ebay buy. That regulator normally lists for way more then what i paid. The post body kit from betta was $45. That includes the mouse solenoid, needle valve and adaptors. A couple fitting for $8. An extra needle valve, 2 bubble counters and a banjo manifold for the dual needle valves were about $40. 

Now I have a dual stage set up for reasonable. Should last forever and even at that i built it. It's just as good as any of the units betta or Maknwar or oldpunk would build. 

Its ok to want to spend less... Look what I use for a canister filter. AquaTech SunSun.. But I see alot of folks pound down about Ehiem or Fluval.. Same difference. I think I walked away with an affordable regulator set up. Not only that its high quality. Anyone can do it. If you want.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Aquaticfan said:


> I think a few of you all misread or didnt fully read what I was saying.... NEVER one time did I mention End of tank dump....... Never once did I say it couldnt run atomizers.. Nor did I mention issues with working pressure running an atomizer. What I mentioned was that with a PRE-SET Working pressure at 30psi (and im sure its 30 not 40 unless your measuring it somehow other then that your guessing) you lose a great part of adjust-ability. In my case I am able to run my needle valves to a certain point and then even further adjust my systems rate with my working pressure because its not preset. being able to do this give me much greater control over my set up and allows me more ease and function to get my Co2 flow where it needs to be. It has nothing to do with EOTD or Atomizers.


I didn't misread anything. 



Aquaticfan said:


> Actually the issue isnt so much about just Atomizers *(and not all atomizers are created equal as there are one or two that can run as low as 30psi but more that cant*) but about having control. Sometimes.... in fact quite a few people I now know use dual stage units like myself have more control and adjustablity in our system. You may only be able to get so much adjustment out of a needle valve. But you can further fine tune it by changing your working pressure either lower or higher. With a Regulator that is preset at 30psi this isnt an option.


I was making a general statement regarding what I hear from some folks every time this regulator is brought up. That statement being the working pressure isn't great enough to run some reactors and diffusers. I have yet to hear from anyone who directly, themselves, who had this problem. Therefore, I call shenanigans. Calling shenanigans isn't saying I'm right...it's merely me holding a different opinion until I'm proven incorrect. 

Had I been addressing you directly, and not the OP, I would have quoted you as I have now. 

Anyways, my Aquatek regulator is running around 39 PSI. The gauge says 39 PSI, and when I did indeed measure it, it came up just a bit shy of 3 bar. Perhaps this is not normal for the product, but it is indeed what mine is running. I assure you, I read that right. 

Now, back to the conversation at hand. I'm sure there are better regulators. I'm sure that having the ability to adjust working pressure might indeed be beneficial to those who need a super level of accuracy, I simply don't. Granted, I've only had mine running a few months, so maybe as it ages my opinions will change. Considering I can't really find a bad review on the internet, or this forum...I'm not real concerned. Oddly enough this conversation spawns up today, as my tank just ran out and I'm happy to report, at least in my case, there is no end of tank dump. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

To be clear, this post is directed toward the OP, and I'm not attempting to enter another argument regarding regulators:

The Aquateks have a failure rate that is higher than "quality" brands (not surprising, given the low cost). That said, it will still most likely serve your purposes diligently for years to come.

The biggest flaw of the Aquatek, in my opinion, is indeed the lack of a variable working pressure. I've used several regulators (including a Milwaukee, though not an Aquatek), and 8 or 10 different types of needle and metering valves. I've also used them one one, two, and three aquarium setups. I've found that when using diffusers (versus a reactor with negligible back pressure) with two or more tanks, it became very useful for me to be able to adjust the working pressure.

I won't say that it would have been impossible to run three diffusers (in three different-sized tanks) with a preset working pressure, but it would have at least made it extremely difficult to dial all three valves into correct flow rates.

So, in my opinion, if your plan is to run it on a single tank, the Aquatek is a good bargain. With more than one tank, I would recommend going with something with a variable working pressure (such as a Milwaukee).


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

kevmo911 said:


> To be clear, this post is directed toward the OP, and I'm not attempting to enter another argument regarding regulators:
> 
> The Aquateks have a failure rate that is higher than "quality" brands (not surprising, given the low cost). That said, it will still most likely serve your purposes diligently for years to come.
> 
> ...


I need to start the beginning of my posts like this. :biggrin:

This makes a lot of sense to me. Multiple tanks/diffusers is a scenario that never even crossed my mind regarding the drawbacks of set working pressure. Hopefully I can contain myself to merely one injected tank, lol.


----------



## jy221 (Mar 25, 2010)

For me, Aquatek is bang for the buck purchased. Comparing $40-50 ASA paintball setup people sell, for $62 I get a real regulator with solenoid plus the customer support and warranty is like dream. If I have another tank in the future I don't mind to spend another $62 for it.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

kevmo911 said:


> To be clear, this post is directed toward the OP, and I'm not attempting to enter another argument regarding regulators:
> 
> The Aquateks have a failure rate that is higher than "quality" brands (not surprising, given the low cost). That said, it will still most likely serve your purposes diligently for years to come.
> 
> ...


Kevmo,

Thanks for explaining this better then I did. Lol... I use my set up to run 2 tanks and using the working pressure helped alot. I would also bet this would be the case for someone running a LARGE tank using multiple diffusers or inlets of Co2 into the tank.. Basically like running more then one tank but all in one big tank for better mix of the Co2 in the water.


But this is exactly one of the reasons I was pointing out about having an adjustable working pressure.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Not trying to tell anyone that their set up is garbage or slamming your set up or argue about regulators. But, Just as many of you point out the options of these set ups (Aquatech, Milwaukee,etc) its fair to point out the rest of the possibilities for a person to chose. Besides We all chose different things for different needs. If we all chose the same stuff things would be rather dull.... So hope everyone knows No offense meant. I was hoping in my posts to inform the OP of other options. Guess Im going to have to borrow Kevmo's Disclaimer at the beginning of the posts. Lol 

There are lots of choices and reasons for them Some are budget, some are bells and whistles, Some are better control or service... Its all up to what you value.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha, we all need the disclaimer. Sorry if I came off brash as well. I totally concede to the fact that operating pressure is probably helpful, if not crucial, to a multiple tank/diffuser set up. Or in a situation where extreme precision is key. My thing is that I was about to lose my bananas if I heard one more person say that they heard that the Aquatek wouldn't run a diffuser because of the working pressure, lol. Which, for the record you did not say...I just saw the thread heading that way. :hihi:

I guess it's just like the canister thing. Some people wont consider something other than an Ehiem, meanwhile we both seem to like our "crappy" SunSun/Aquatops, lol. It's all in the value to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

My 100G tank is using a Taam Paintball CO2 regulator...I would have went with one of those but the AquaTek is cheaper and I have an adapter already. I just needed something bare bones to be fairly precise and turn off at night. I dont need an incredibly fine tuned setup as I will only have a 2x39watt fixture on a 50G tank. I also blew my budget on a cell cast acrylic tank, fluval canisters, seriyu stone, and a manzanita stump. 

I also have trouble validating the cost of a regulator costing more than $100. But at the same time I didnt also want to end up with a piece of crap that wouldnt be worth the $65.


----------



## davitt77 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Who are the suppliers?*



NWA-Planted said:


> Honestly spend the little extra and hit up the suppliers here and build you a nice one
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I've decided to save some money and do a DIY with high quality parts. Who supplies the parts on this forum?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

davitt77 said:


> I've decided to save some money and do a DIY with high quality parts. Who supplies the parts on this forum?


There are various users that supply parts on these forums, you may want to check the For Sale section of these forums.

Alternatively, you can check on eBay.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> There are various users that supply parts on these forums, you may want to check the For Sale section of these forums.
> 
> Alternatively, you can check on eBay.


Actually, I can't think of anyone who's actively selling parts at the moment. You might find bits and peices through a want to buy add. EBay is probably your best bet.


----------

